# information please on Dobies



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the breed. I think they are a lot like my spoos. My sister has one and she is wonderful . I would be a dobie person myself if they did not shed. My sister tells me that they shed very little ! Your mom will love her.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Hi y'all... I told you that I believe that good things happen even when we think that everything is dark. Well, today is turning out to be the silver lining on what I consider a very difficult month...
> 
> I know many of you have had dobies before. I have just been given a dobie that has been released from a private training program. She is beautiful and they said she is super sweet. She is not going to come live with me, she will be living with my mother and be her dog. Mom had to put the border collie we rescued to sleep last July and it broke her heart. She comes up and loves on Remington - I tell her she has poodle envy. LOL... Well anyway this opportunity dropped in my lap and I jumped on it. I know a little bit about the breed, but any tips and info you know I would be very grateful for



I wish I could say more other than they are gorgeous. That's all I know. But my former neighbor had 2 Dobies and they were her heart breed and he was a perfect gentleman. This is so exciting for you and your mom though. Please keep us posted and pictures of course as soon as possible 

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so excited... It seems like the clock is moving backwards instead of forward so that I can go get her. She is going to be a total surprise for my mom. I am trying to think of the best way to give her to mom... I am thinking about driving down and parking in her garage and waiting for her to come. I hope that Sasha and Remington will get along well enough for me to take them both  Not sure on how to introduce them since it is only me and I don't want a dog fight... that scares me. It probably would not happen, but I don't want to take that chance....


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The only Dobe I know is a cling-on lap dog, DEEEfensive... and nowhere near as smart as Tonka.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried to talk Mom into a poodle, but she felt like she did not like the hair and was worried about grooming. I know that dobies are also called Velcro dogs. The thing she loved about Bella was that she followed her from room to room. My hope is that by the end of the week Sasha is sleeping on the sofa next to Mom's chair and they are sharing their dinner.  I hope she will be what Remington is to me


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We have a new member who shows Dobermans. She just got a white Poodle named Fancy. Hope she sees your post as I would consider her an expert on the breed. I'm just happy you have this fun news to share. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

OMG, I love surprises like this. Your mom is going to flip. I love the idea of being in her garage. As she approaches she is going to see you and this fabulous Dobie and her mind is going to be like "what is going on" and then when you tell her!!! OMG, she is going to be so happy. I vote for just taking the Dobie with you so you can focus on your mom and the new dog. 

pr


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My DH's parents always had Dobermans. When I met him they had red dobie named Elf and Elf's daughter Tosca who was a black and tan. I was working midnights and wanted to take a nap during the day. I talked Tosca into climbing up into a twin bed to sleep in front of me while I slept. I found out later she wasn't allowed on the furniture.

The only negative about dobies is they don't live a long life. A poodle lives much longer.

What color is your dobie?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

she is black and tan. Her ears look like elf ears... ha ha... I am going to meet her in about an hour  super excited.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I had a Doberman as a child, and she was SUCH an amazing dog. Her intelligence and loving personality remind my parents of my mini poo girl, Ruby. Our dobe was named Brandy and my dad worked really hard on training her as a puppy. He didn't believe in treats and took her to a really strict professional trainer who was amazing working with the breed although there were other dogs in the class. She was a joy and loved us to no end and behaved very obediently especially on leash. I know this doesn't say a lot about the entire breed but I thought I'd share my happy story about my Doberman good luck!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe you can train yours just like this one: 

Smartest Doberman Pinscher Muzzle Training - YouTube


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Having had 3 Dobes, they were my heart dog until I met my poodle. Sadly they don,t live long - 6 and 7. They are the sweetest, most loving dogs on the planet. Lap dogs at 80 lbs and very much a Velcro dog. Dobes like you to touch them - all the time. I would have trusted my Dobes with an infant. Not a cross bone in their bodies. Need lots of exercise. My last one was a barker - only dog I have ever had that was. All 3 were females. Very little shedding and no grooming. Sweetheart's rodeo - your mom will love her. Be cautious. Though - she may become protective of your mom.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love dobes too! So much. Will look forward to seeing pictures! They say you should introduce your dobe to 100 people before he/she turns one year old. Socialization is very important. They are very smart and trainable, and of course that lovely quality--loyalty.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily has two dobe friends at our club, ironically both named Sabrina. I think they are a lot like poodles in many ways, but not quite so smart.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Well y'all I did not come home with the dog I expected. Rather I came home with her sister. Reba is very shy and quiet. She is a beautiful grayish brown. She has Remington's eyes. I cannot wait until she and Remington meet. I took a picture of her with mom and will post it tomorrow.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wonderful! Can't wait to see the pretty girl.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This is Reba and my mother... Mom is still getting used to her size, though I don't think she is much bigger than Remington, but maybe so... She has very long legs...









And I couldn't leave Remington, so here is a picture of him taken as we were relaxing last weekend.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What was your Mom's reaction? So you picked up Reba and then...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

When I went to get Sasha who is Reba's sister, I ended up falling in love with Reba. Both of these dogs had been rescued, and you could tell that Sasha was favored. Reba has some scars on her face and is sooo timid. Well, I thought that because she is very quiet she and mom would do well together. We drove to Austin - a little over an hour plus drive. and she was a doll. The whole drive she laid on Remington's pillow and snuggled in blanket. I got home before she did, so Reba had a chance to settle in a bit. When mom got home she trotted right up to her and put her head against her let. She had not been that out going with me. They loved on each other and Mom talked to her. We ate dinner, and mom fed her brisket, which she thought was pretty tasty. Reba learned how to go up and down stairs last night, although I was told she forgot it by this morning lol. They got along great, and Mom was shocked at how big she is. I think she is very tall, but needs more to eat, as she is very lean. Reba has claimed the area in front of Mom's chair to sleep in, and seems to like to be close to Mom. She went into her kennel very easily this morning, though did not seem to like the cookie that Mom gave her, so we will have to find something she likes. The only problem we have had, is that she has tinkled on the floor twice. Once last night before bed and then this morning after Mom had taken her out. Both instances she came in from outside only to go on the carpet. 
I think she is very scared. This is the first time she has been without Sasha. I hope that she improves and I cannot wait to introduce her to Remington. I have no doubt he will show her how to play and romp in the back yard. Can you imagine how much she is going to love going to the farm?!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds as though they will be great partners. how old is she and when was she rescued? ithought she might be blue but she looks Black and Tan inthe photo.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Sweetheartsrodeo.
Got your PM. The pic of your mom and her new dobe is awesome!
Yes, I've had dobes now for over 14 years, and am active in Conformation, Breeding, rescue, and dobe clubs. So anything you need, just message me! I am building my breeding program right now.
I'm leaving for the Doberman Nationals in Topeka Kansas in a week. 10 days of everything doberman! And all of the top dobes from around the world will be there. I think there are around 200 specials alone....not even counting the hundreds of class dogs that will be there!!!!

Here's my dobe website.

VegaStar Dobermans - For The Love Of All Things Doberman


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Beaches said:


> Sounds as though they will be great partners. how old is she and when was she rescued? ithought she might be blue but she looks Black and Tan inthe photo.


She is dark gray color, almost like a dark ash color - probably blue. The lady said she was between 2 - 3 years old, and Mom is going to be 65 this Halloween. Mom loves to be outside and is very active. I thought that Reba would be a great walking partner to my mother, as they both have such long legs and leave this old lady (me) in the dust.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dapple said:


> Hi Sweetheartsrodeo.
> Got your PM. The pic of your mom and her new dobe is awesome!
> Yes, I've had dobes now for over 14 years, and am active in Conformation, Breeding, rescue, and dobe clubs. So anything you need, just message me! I am building my breeding program right now.
> I'm leaving for the Doberman Nationals in Topeka Kansas in a week. 10 days of everything doberman! And all of the top dobes from around the world will be there. I think there are around 200 specials alone....not even counting the hundreds of class dogs that will be there!!!!
> ...



Dapple, 

I am in love with your site! Wow your dogs are stunning! Thank you so much for the message! I cannot tell you how much I appreciate your advice!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for catching your breath and telling Reba's story. I'm sure she'll settle in with a quiet reserved seat by your Mom's chair. Hope she and Remington can become besties. 

Glad you connected with Dapple. Her dogs are unforgettable!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am very excited to introduce Reba and Remington this weekend. We plan on going to my mom's tonight or early in the morning... but I am thinking tonight.  Training treats are packed and I am ready to let my boy show her that she has a good home and its okay to sleep on the sofa


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Most dogs will use the bathroom in a new home when they are so unsure of it all. I would not worry about that , she will stop once she gets settled in. The only two that I have ever had that did not, was... you guessed it, Carley and Stella ! lol


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

thank you guys so much for all of your support. I absolutely think that she is a wonderful dog and deserves to have a wonderful home. Mom is just not used to having a dog that didn't come to her pre-trained. Or that I was not living at home to train for her...  I have faith that this is going to work out and Reba is going to be super happy once she has made up her mind that we are good dog people....


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> She is dark gray color, almost like a dark ash color - probably blue. The lady said she was between 2 - 3 years old, and Mom is going to be 65 this Halloween. Mom loves to be outside and is very active. I thought that Reba would be a great walking partner to my mother, as they both have such long legs and leave this old lady (me) in the dust.



hahaha... I just read your siggy quote. Love it 

pr


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Dapple said:


> Hi Sweetheartsrodeo.
> Got your PM. The pic of your mom and her new dobe is awesome!
> Yes, I've had dobes now for over 14 years, and am active in Conformation, Breeding, rescue, and dobe clubs. So anything you need, just message me! I am building my breeding program right now.
> I'm leaving for the Doberman Nationals in Topeka Kansas in a week. 10 days of everything doberman! And all of the top dobes from around the world will be there. I think there are around 200 specials alone....not even counting the hundreds of class dogs that will be there!!!!
> ...


I love your site as well, very professional! I am a Dobe lover as well, I actually wanted one for a long time but I couldn't have that breed in the apartments I was living in, so I got my first Standard... I don't regret it one bit I love my girl to pieces, but I would still really like to have a Dobe someday!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your Mom . Reba is lovely and looks to have found her match in your dear mother. I am sure they will become a wonderful, close team. Maybe pick up a little Simple Solution enzyme cleaner on the way over next time . Or a gallon... Great stuff.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Things are going so well!!! Reba has taken over the house and made herself at home so to say. She follows Mom everywhere and alerted to a person in Mom's yard tonight!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love it when a plan comes together! (stone from "the a team.")


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

well done to you and your mam for taking in reba. she's stunning. dobes and poodles are the perfect combination. i couldn't imagine being without either breed now. even though opie is a lot bigger then tricky when he plays with her he takes her size into consideration and is so gentle with her. he's a typical velcro dobe, and his favourite seat in the house is on my lap


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that things have worked out so well for your mom with her sweet new girl.


----------



## Lora (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh hey, my family had a dobie.

I only skimmed the thread and I think everything important has already been said, they're great dogs, very loving and loyal. I'd just add; tonnes of energy, especially before the age of 4, really good to teach them something like fetch so you have a way of getting the energy out.

I noticed our dobie didn't like to sit. His little tail-stub would hit the floor and hurt him maybe? I'm not sure- but he'd switch between 'down' and 'stand' in a flash, but if you told him to sit, he'd veeery slooowly siiit dooowwnn.. at first I thought he was being stubborn, but for some reason it seemed like it caused him discomfort, so we always used 'down' instead of sit. Maybe that was just our dobie, but something to watch out for.

someone said they don't shed a lot? .. I don't have much to compare it to, but ours shed a bunch, and his hair was very stiff and straight. it would worm its way into fabrics, and one hair even embedded itself in the sole of my foot once!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Reba is shedding like crazy, but I am thinking it is because she is now on a good food and getting better care - hopefully it will be better in a few months. 

She is also not a big sitter, she would rather do a down, than sit. Perhaps it is her tail. It doesn't matter much to me, as long as we have a solid command - either sit or down and stay. 

She is a very loving little girl and loves the poms... I am so proud of how far she has come!

Lora - thanks for the post and info!


----------

